# Grain Free Dog Food Suggestions



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm guessing the brand you currently feed doesn't have a grain free senior food. I really think BB food sucks and really shocked the Blue Wilderness Salmon has worked so well with both the 1 yr old and 8 yr old. The older girl is doing really well, so far on this and it's no wheat, grain or soy.

Before moving to the booneys we fed Nutro Lamb and BROWN rice. I think they moved this formula into their new "natural" variety but as the older girl aged I noticed she was getting rounder and already cut her food back to 2 cups a day. She is actually holding her weight, coat looks awesome with the Salmon based protein. 

Finding the right food for your dog can be such a task. I walked the isles looking up brands on dogfoodadvisor.com. I took pictures of the brands that seemed worthy of research and went back to a screen that was easier to see  and could have multiple screens up to compare products. 

If you are looking for food that has NEVER had a recall and is made with human grade (USA) food, look at the Newman's Own and see what they offer. Good luck on your search, there are so many to pick from.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I really like Fromm foods. My chunky-monkey (now wannabees) are doing really well on Pork & Peas and a couple of the other grain-free recipes, though they do have potatoes as do most of their foods. 

Look at Lamb & Lentil: Grain-free gourmet Greek cuisine prepared in small batches with hand-selected cuts of lamb, olive oil, yellow squash, zucchini, and broccoli. 

INGREDIENTS
Lamb,	Lamb Meal,	Lentils,	Chickpeas, Dried Whole Egg,	Peas,	Dried Tomato Pomace,	Pork Fat,	Pea Flour,	Pork Liver,	Salmon Oil,	Cheese,	Olive Oil, Yellow Squash,	Zucchini,	Apples, Flaxseed,	Pea Fiber,	Tomatoes, Carrots,	Broccoli,	Potassium Chloride, Salt,	Chicory Root Extract,	Yucca Schidigera Extract,	Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid,	Taurine,	Sorbic Acid (Preservative),	Vitamins,	Minerals, Probiotics.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein 29% MIN
Crude Fat 18% MIN
Crude Fiber 4.5% MAX
Moisture 10% MAX
Omega 3 Fatty Acids0.5% MIN
Omega 6 Fatty Acids2.5% MIN
CALORIC CONTENT
3,920kcal/kg1,782 kcal/lb408 kcal/cup


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had been feeding Orijen six fish when it was salmon based. Orijen opened a new factory and change the recipe to other types of fish. Murphy ate it for a few weeks but it gave him stinky gas. I just switched to Natures Variety Instinct Salmon. He loves it!! First two ingredients are Salmon and Salmon meal. They use tapioca as a starch to bind the food. 
I'm very happy to be feeding Salmon again!

PS a neighbor just told my husband he bought a bag of Orijen (not sure which flavor) and there was alot of hair inside.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach is a grain free food. No matter what self-proclaimed dog food expert websites online spew, you can't go wrong with Pro Plan. As you know, a huge % of show professionals, and almost all field professionals, feed Pro Plan of some variety.

Ingredients
Salmon, canola meal, brewers rice, barley, oatmeal, fish meal (source of glucosamine), animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols, salmon meal, dried egg product, brewers dried yeast, natural flavor, inulin, fish oil, salt, Vitamin E supplement, potassium chloride, zinc sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, and sodium selenite
J-4449
Manufactured and guaranteed by: Nestlé Purina PetCare Company, St. Louis, MO 63164 USA
Animal feeding tests using AAFCO procedures substantiate that Pro Plan Focus Adult Sensitive Skin & Stomach Formula provides complete and balanced nutrition for maintenance of adult dogs.
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (Min)	26%
Crude Fat (Min)	16%
Crude Fiber (Max)	4%
Moisture (Max)	12%
Linoleic Acid (Min)	1.1%
Calcium (Ca) (Min)	1%
Phosphorus (P) (Min)	0.8%
Zinc (Min)	180mg/kg 
Selenium (Min)	0.3mg/kg
Vitamin A (Min)	15000IU/kg
Vitamin E (Min)	460IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid* (Min)	70mg/kg
Glucosamine* (Min)	400ppm
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (Min)	0.8%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (Min)	1.3%
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles
Calorie Content (Calculated)
Metabolize Energy (ME)	3905 kcal/kg	447 kcal/cup


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach is a grain free food. No matter what self-proclaimed dog food expert websites online spew, you can't go wrong with Pro Plan. As you know, a huge % of show professionals, and almost all field professionals, feed Pro Plan of some variety.
> 
> Ingredients
> Salmon, canola meal, brewers rice, barley, oatmeal, fish meal (source of glucosamine), animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols, salmon meal, dried egg product, brewers dried yeast, natural flavor, inulin, fish oil, salt, Vitamin E supplement, potassium chloride, zinc sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, and sodium selenite
> ...


I didn't even think about PPPSS! It would be perfect. The younger girls are all on ProPlan Sport 30/20, and my old girl was on Purina Bright Mind, but is no longer suitable for her. I think this might be my answer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's funny, Tito has been on the PPSSS since he was 1, and I never realized it was grain free until a few weeks ago when I had him at an integrative vet (minor elbow injury) and she asked me what I feed him. Turns out that's what she feeds her dogs, and she commented that it's an excellent grain free food. Who knew?!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> I need to change my old girl's dog food. I'm looking for a high quality food with the carbs coming from oatmeal or brown rice. No sweet potatos, potatos or any other high glycemic foods.
> 
> I've tried searching but it has been slow going.
> 
> Thanks.


Dogs typically do not need carbs...or very little.

Grain free is not necessarily what it is advertised to be or what we may assume it is.

The following may or may not help you come to a decision of what may be best for your girl: 
















Wishing you the best success in getting something that works for you and your girl.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

instinct salmon

Salmon Meal, Salmon, Tapioca, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Menhaden Fish Meal, White Fish Meal (Pacific Whiting, Pacific Sole, Pacific Rockfish), Herring Meal, Peas, Tomato Pomace, Chickpeas, Natural Flavor, Montmorillonite Clay, Potassium Chloride, Carrots, Apples, Cranberries, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Freeze Dried Cod, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract


The Purina food seemed to have alot of fillers ie the 3rd, 4th and 5th ingredient. The second ingredient is canola meal which is used as a protein source, I'd prefer to see more fish as the second ingredient. When they state "animal fat" I want to know what kind of animal. I am not an expert but just reading ingredients in the order given, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

FosterGolden said:


> I really like Fromm foods. My chunky-monkey (now wannabees) are doing really well on Pork & Peas and a couple of the other grain-free recipes, though they do have potatoes as do most of their foods.
> 
> Look at Lamb & Lentil: Grain-free gourmet Greek cuisine prepared in small batches with hand-selected cuts of lamb, olive oil, yellow squash, zucchini, and broccoli.
> 
> ...


This is the kibble I had my dogs on, and they loved it! I would recommend Fromm's Lamb & Lentil food to anyone who is looking for a very good dry food for their dogs.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Horizon. Jess started out on Horizon Legacy, and we now feed Horizon Pulsar. Low glycemic index.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Molly is allergic to chicken, among other things. We recently moved her to the same food Sunny is on: Verus grain-free seafood based with lentils. It has a low glycemic index, among other virtues.


----------

